
The Best-Paid Hedge Fund Managers Made $7.7B in 2018 - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-15/the-10-best-paid-hedge-fund-managers-made-7-7-billion-in-2018
======
throwawaymath
Ah, you submitted the link from the Matt Levine column this morning :)

This is Bloomberg's first ranking of hedge fund managers. What's interesting
about it is that Bloomberg breaks out income derived from management fees and
income derived from fund returns.

Naturally Simons, Dalio, Griffin, Overdeck, Siegel and Shaw top the list - as
usual.

